# 1/1000 Enterprise refit



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

My next project is the polar lights Enterprise refit model in 1/1000 scale. I wont be lighting it though, but i do have aftermarket decals for the nacelles in a purple.
The start:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The PL 1000's are good kits! You're gonna have fun here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I have one of these kits on the back shelf. I'll be following this build thread with interest!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Fast Fwd.. parts assembled and painted waiting for my decal solution to come but that's OK it will give the gloss white a few days to dry up nicely. Quick shot of the decals im using and the painted sub assembly's.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

All painted,including the bottom of the saucer (seen where a lot of people complaining that they wish they had done that before they placed the decals so i made note of that on mine)... installed the clear pieces the white is still a bit tacky should be able to start the decaling tomorrow.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

The decaling has begun:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

The decals are going on nicely. What did you use for the gloss coating?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> The decals are going on nicely. What did you use for the gloss coating?


Normal gloss white paint but the decal shot was taken right after the placement so they look really shiny.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

The biggest thing about this model is knowing when to stop it real easy to mess up already applied decals if you try to push it to far. Top part of the saucer ,starboard top side of the main ship and top of one of the nacelles. And that's all for tonight.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Are you using microsol on the decals?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Chrisisall said:


> Are you using microsol on the decals?


Not that brand ,but yes


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

The decaling carries on had a little bit of a problem with the decal on the nacelle bottom not really sure how it fit i believe its right but not positive. looks OK anyway.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice model! But it's always bugged me that the gridlines are so pronounced particularly on a model of this scale.

Still... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man, that is a LOT of decal work. Takes some serious patience


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Decal update, still at it.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

The nacelles as far as decals are done and got a lot of the main hull done.
Getting there.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

More progress:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Great progress, Cylon!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Those kit decals look pretty nice. Not as dark as they seemed on some other builds I've seen. Are you satisfied with how they look overall or have you thought at all about muting the aztec pattern by overspraying it with a thinned down mix of the basecoat? It may be too late to do that at this point though without obscuring areas you wouldn't want to overspray such as the warp grills, the black half round in front of the hangar doors, etc.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

The decaling is now done time for a little detail paint.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Locking nice. 

But you forgot to trim the decal above the starfleet logo to size. 
The area where the pennant is located should not have Aztec detailing!










The one thing I don't like about the saucer Aztec decals is that the secondary Aztec patterns are not random, the pattern repeats itself visibly and thus shows a chessboard like pattern.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Paint part done, now for a quick coat of clear, assembly and one more coat of flat clear.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ahh, My favorite version of this Starship.

You have done a wonderful job on her!!! This is quite a project and you have done a wonderful job!!

Steve


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Quick update assembled.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

THERE SHE IS! There she is...


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Like button!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*As Mr. Scott would say...*

*"Aye, she's a bonnie lass!"*


----------



## jrbryan (Apr 12, 2012)

*refit decals, etc.*

Your work is fantastic...I love this little model..I lighted the first one,used PE and most of the decals...lots of work but large reward.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just finished my 1/1000 scale refit Enterprise. Lots of decals,although the saucer section looks to drop a bit it dose not in real life, not a clue why some of the pictures make it look like this.

Here's some shots:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

One more


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very very nice! That's a win.


----------



## ulvdemon (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks great. Where there any gap issues witht the nacelles and saucer section after it was completed that needed correction?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Great work!


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

She's a beauty! Great job. Makes me want to buy another one of these kits and do a much better job with it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

ulvdemon said:


> Looks great. Where there any gap issues witht the nacelles and saucer section after it was completed that needed correction?


No it was all good, its a snap together kit but i glued it to make sure.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

cylon75 said:


> No it was all good, its a snap together kit but i glued it to make sure.


Well I would have hoped you would! :thumbsup:


----------

